# Walter Travers’s doctrinal differences with Richard Hooker



## Reformed Covenanter (May 26, 2021)

... According to which determination, whereas he had taught certain things concerning predestination otherwise then the word of God doth, as it is understood by all churches professing the gospel, and not unlike that wherewith _Coranus_ some times troubled his church; I both delivered the truth of such points in a general doctrine, without any touch of him in particular, and conferred with him also privately upon such articles. ...

Another time upon like occasion of this doctrine of his that the assurance of that we believe by the word, is not so certain, as of that we perceive by sense; I both taught the doctrine otherwise, namely the assurance of faith to be greater, which assureth both of things above, and contrary to all sense and human understanding, and dealt with him also privately upon that point. ...

For more, see Walter Travers’s doctrinal differences with Richard Hooker.

P.S. Who is Coranus?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 26, 2021)

Antonius Corranus? From Spain he came to England and apparently caused some trouble but I couldn't get a quick sense of it.
Antonius Corranus

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

